
Show HN: Easily create fat Linux binaries with preloadify - tobimensch
https://github.com/tobimensch/preloadify
======
tobimensch
Hey, I'm the creator of this little yet very helpful script. You can install
it with pip3 install preloadify. If you have any questions I'm here to answer
them.

The basic idea is: preloadify yourbinary yourbinaryinfat

The fat binary contains all dynamic libraries required for yourbinary to run
on any Linux system. Even the ld.so. You can move binaries between distros
easily and even to embedded systems or other systems without gnu libc or their
own ld.so.

You need to have patchelf installed for this to work.

